# 67-400 motor help



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

I need the harmonic balancer and all of the pulleys and a oil pan for a 67-400.Can someone tell me what years would fit ? Can I just go to a salvage yard and find any 400 pontiac motor ?


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

389-400-426-421-455 all will work lower pulley w pump diff ac cars


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

sorry, for 67 and earlier setup, must use early 6 bolt balancers and pulleys. later ones use different timing cover, brackets, pulleys, balancer etc. So if you are using the 67 setup, must be 65-67 only. Pm me with needs and offer.


----------

